# Mumbles News



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Menino suffering from TV-induced casino envy*
By *Peter Gelzinis *
Boston Herald Columnist


Sunday, July 15, 2007

*I*t's summertime for godsakes and the livin' is easy . . . or at least it should be.

So in a break from the constant litany of crime, strife and political intrigue, Tommy Menino decided to float his "Whaddya say we build Foxwoods at Suffolk Downs?" balloon the other day.

The mayor was all smiles, brimming with the same leisurely what-the-heck attitude that fueled those Mickey Rooney and Judy Garland "Let's-put-on-a-Broadway-show-in-the-barn" movies.

Listening to Tommy talk about planting a high-end gambling resort on the back side of Orient Heights in East Boston, it was clear that he has been completely seduced by those slick TV ads for Foxwoods and Mohegan Sun.

http://news.bostonherald.com/columnists/view.bg?articleid=1011364

*Suffolk Downs and the (pipe) dreams of Fields
*By *Howie Carr*
Boston Herald Columnist


Sunday, July 15, 2007

*F*rom U.S. Grant to Mumbles - they're just not making Great White Fathers like they used to.

But here's Mayor Thomas M. (for Mumbles) Menino, trying to convince the Wampanoags, or somebody, to build a "resort destination" casino at Suffolk Downs. Let's hope the Indians bite. It would be worth it just to hear Mumbles at a press conference trying to pronounce "Wampanoags."

To quote any old B-movie Indian, "Ugh." And how exactly does the mayor propose to coherently negotiate - through smoke signals? Heap big confusion whenever he opens his mouth. White man speak, not with forked, but with swollen tongue. It has been many moons since anyone understood what Great White Father Mumbles was talking about.

http://news.bostonherald.com/columnists/view.bg?articleid=1011363


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

I bet it won't happen!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

If the Wampanoags are smart they will talk with Mumbles and forget small town politics in Middleboro. Its really sad the tribe speaks better english than Mumbles does


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

I had a teacher in college who's good friends with Menino, and he claims Mumbles is actually very smart, but something........happens between the brain and the mouth.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Irish Wampanoag, do you have a bigger stake in this then you are letting on? I know i have like 1/16 th of Native American blood, but helps me nil in the casino game.


----------

